# Hola amigos!!!!



## pukkamum (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi everyone

My name is Lucy and my husband and i are in the throes of deciding whether moving to spain is a possibility for us and any help, advice on the pros and cons etc, would be much appreciated.

A bit about us, we are in our early thirties and have two children (8 & 3). 
We currently rent a house and are completely debt free, i am a stay at home mum and my husband works 45 hrs a week (three shift pattern) in a flag and kerb factory earning approx £25000 per year.

We are coming into an inheritance of approx £3500 in the next few weeks and have thought very carefully about how we will spend this money.
As i said we have no debts and nothing we desire other than a holiday.

My husband hates his job with an absolute passion, he is very hardworking with a good work ethic but this job really brings him down the managers are dreadful and he has more and more responsiblilty heaped on him with no financial or even motivational (thanks) reward.

The shifts are killing him he is aging before my eyes and he is just so tired all the time.

He has often expressed a desire to move to Spain (he previously lived down south and moved up north so has no problem with leaving family etc) but i have in the past been reluctanct due to my mum, sisters etc.
But i am now at the point where my family (hubby, kids etc ) are the most important things to me and i believe we could have the simple outdoor life we all crave in Spain.

So can we do it?

We are realistic in knowing we will not live the high life (we don't by any means here) We are quite happy to rent a small apartment and earn enough simply to pay the bills and buy food.
I am quite happy to go to work ( i am a qualified nursery nurse/nanny) and my hubby is more than happy to take labouring jobs etc.
We are not too concerned about where we live but i would love to be near the sea and it would need to be near schools.

We would want a furnished flat as we would simply pack the car with essentials and leave the rest behind.

My hubby says that with selling anything of value (we have a caravan and other stuff) we would have four grand which he believes we could use to pay a few months rent and keep us if work is hard to find.

So thats it sorry for the long winded post but hope some kind person could steer us in the right direction.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

First of all I would like to say :welcome: to the forum.
You must be feeling really frustrated with your and your husband's situation.
But, I am sorry to be the first bearer of bad news. The situation here as far as work is concerned is dyer! It's difficult for the nationals to find work and foreigners are at the bottom of the rung. I wish I could tell you something to give you hope but with the crash of the building industry here there is very little. Maybe someone else on the forum can give you more cheery news but I don't think they can


----------



## pukkamum (Jun 18, 2009)

Chica said:


> First of all I would like to say :welcome: to the forum.
> You must be feeling really frustrated with your and your husband's situation.
> But, I am sorry to be the first bearer of bad news. The situation here as far as work is concerned is dyer! It's difficult for the nationals to find work and foreigners are at the bottom of the rung. I wish I could tell you something to give you hope but with the crash of the building industry here there is very little. Maybe someone else on the forum can give you more cheery news but I don't think they can


Hi Chica thanks for the fast reply,
I have been reading about the building crash and my husband would be willing to turn his hand to anything shop work, selling, gardening, cleaning and if he could not find anything then i would hope that perhaps i as a qualified school nursery nurse could find work to supplement his wage if low.
We are both in the process of learning spanish.
Surely there must be some work in the whole of Spain lol!!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there!
Do a thread search and similar posts will come up like this one for example
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/23768-newly-weds-seek-new-life-spain.html


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

pukkamum said:


> Hi Chica thanks for the fast reply,
> I have been reading about the building crash and my husband would be willing to turn his hand to anything shop work, selling, gardening, cleaning and if he could not find anything then i would hope that perhaps i as a qualified school nursery nurse could find work to supplement his wage if low.
> We are both in the process of learning spanish.
> Surely there must be some work in the whole of Spain lol!!!!!


I think someone mentioned the other day that the unemployment rate will soon be 30%. It is far higher than the UK. The fact that you are learning spanish would give you a little more of a chance but even the spaniards are founding themselves out of work. If you had enough money for, say, 6 months to support yourselves you may have a chance to find work but I would strongly advise not to burn your bridges with the UK just in case things don't turn out the way you would hope. 
I will let others on the forum jump in to give you rounded view on the way things are right now.

Anyway, bienvenido.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pukkamum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Lucy and my husband and i are in the throes of deciding whether moving to spain is a possibility for us and any help, advice on the pros and cons etc, would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Lucy and welcome to the forum.

We have all had that dream, and I understand what you're saying. When we moved over 18 months ago we thought that my husband would be able to transfer his business over here and work at a slower pace here, sadly, the credit crunch arrived and knocked that idea on the head. The cost of living here that we thought would be less isnt and rather than my husband slowing down, he's now commuting and having to work twice as hard to keep us here in spain and of course find time to come over here to visit the kids and I!!! We're hoping that things will ease eventually. 

The employment figures in Spain are the worst in Europe, 17% at the mo and rising. The construction industry was the first to crash, then tourism, due to the recession and then the car industry. Obviously there are bits and pieces of work, gardening, maintenance, pool cleaning, but those sort of jobs on their own are not gonna maintain a family or give you a regular income.

I'm sorry I've painted a bit of a grim picture havent I. I think its easy to think the grass is greener (well its brown here cos of the heat, but you know what I mean!!!). 

What I think you should do is choose an area that you think will suit you, come over for a short holiday and do some serious research. Very often in Spain, its not what you know its who you know and if you or your husband get talking to people, you may find that ellusive job???? either way, you'll get a holiday out of it and have a good look around!!!!

Dont give up on the dream, maybe the timing just isnt right, or maybe you'll be lucky. I hope so, cos I know how you feel

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Jo. You put it far better than me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Thanks Jo. You put it far better than me



It difficult isnt it. I dont ever wanna put anyone off and yes life is good here, but its not as simple and easy as it possibly was once upon a time is it!

I can remember thinking how good it would be to just live in the sun, a simple, outdoor life, relaxed and peaceful... working enough to cover the costs...It aint like that is it!! altho its infinately better than the UK!


Jo XXXX


----------



## Tootsie (Jul 16, 2008)

Chica and Jojo - I don't mean to sound patronising but I just want to say how lovely your posts to Lucy are. Yes things can be bleak and grim but you painted a good honest picture whilst also being realistic, positive and supportive. I don't post on here often as just lately I don't really get the chance but it's really nice to see people such as yourselves telling people yes, how it is but also saying "perhaps look in the future", "come out and try it etc"! )

Good luck Lucy in whatever you decide. I am sure you will learn a lot from the lovely people on here in the meantime too.


----------



## pukkamum (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you everybody for the advice jo i think you are right, perhaps instead of saying "we are def moving to Spain" i will suggest to hubby that we use the £4k to have an 'extended holiday' over there and see if we can find work if not, we come home and we haven't lost anything.
To be honest i would feel happier doing that, can i ask then how long (if we live v. frugally) could we make £4k last in your opinions.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

pukkamum said:


> Thank you everybody for the advice jo i think you are right, perhaps instead of saying "we are def moving to Spain" i will suggest to hubby that we use the £4k to have an 'extended holiday' over there and see if we can find work if not, we come home and we haven't lost anything.
> To be honest i would feel happier doing that, can i ask then how long (if we live v. frugally) could we make £4k last in your opinions.



My advice is to take a long holiday, but timing is important and in July/August the rentals are expensive. September - June would be a better time to do it.

You should really try and locate a cheap rental of a small apartment, 300-400 euros a month would get you something in many parts of Spain.

Question is, where in Spain do you want to be ?


Dave


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Hi Lucy,

I don't know if this will help, but I will give it a go. When we go to my mates villa (maybe ours one day, if he's willing to sell) I have often met his pool man and gardeners. They said that self employment was the only alternative to, at best poor pay, and at worst no work.

The pool guy charges circa 80 euros a month and comes every week for about an hour. He does 4/5 a day, and only works Monday to Friday, he probably works an eight hour day with the travelling. He has a small sign written van and the required equipment.

The gardener lady and her Romanian assistant charges 120 Euros a month inclusive, and come once a month for 4 or 5 hours depending on what needs doing. They then sometimes fit in a smaller job, so perhaps 80 Euros a month for that. They have an open back truck, once again sign written and have every gardening tool imaginable, they take away and dispose of all the garden waste. Your OH sounds like a strong lad so he could possibly manage on his own.

Both are paid by standing order as most of their customers are not resident for 12 months. 

So that's my two penneth, costs incurred and the job of finding customers, I suppose leaflet dropping, door knocking and advertising would help.

Good luck to you.


----------



## pukkamum (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Dave
that is the question!!!
It's a bit of a chicken and egg question, as it is unlikely for hubby to find a job beforehand as they do not advertise for gardeners etc on job sites then we will have to take a chance on picking somewhere to live and hoping he will find work.

Can you recommend the cheapest places to live?

We aren't fussy but would like to be coastal (even a half hour drive!!).
I know it sounds very wishy washy to not even know where we want to live but we are willing to live anywhere and try anything we just want an adventure and to say we gave it a go even if we have to come home in the end.


Crooksey your advice was most welcome, we are not afraid of hard manual work and were discussing the possibility of combining cleaning houses and garden maintenance, earning enough to pay the rent and buy food.
I am also a qualified nanny so that is always an avenue i would hope to investigate.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

pukkamum said:


> Can you recommend the cheapest places to live?
> 
> The cheapest place to live you say, well that is a difficult question, but I would say that the cost of living is far cheaper in Galicia & Asturias in the North, but you will not find many expats up there and without a very good level of Spanish you will almost certainly feel isolated.
> 
> ...


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

pukkamum said:


> Hi Dave
> that is the question!!!
> It's a bit of a chicken and egg question, as it is unlikely for hubby to find a job beforehand as they do not advertise for gardeners etc on job sites then we will have to take a chance on picking somewhere to live and hoping he will find work.
> 
> ...


Hi Lucy,

The area we like the best is the Benissa coast between Calpe and Moraira on the Costa Blanca. Rentals would be cheaper a little further inland, but not that far from where the work would be. Try Teulada, Javea town or Benissa town, you might get something cheap third line from the beach in Calpe.

The letting agents might also be good for finding work, hard working cleaners, gardeners and pool men are hard to find. My mate had a cleaner who appeared to sweep everything under the sofas, and never cleaned the fridge or the kitchen drawers and cupboards. My wife used to spend a good couple of hours blitzing the villa before she could start enjoying her holiday, before you ask she sent me shopping, no men are allowed when she's cleaning.


----------



## pukkamum (Jun 18, 2009)

Dave, Crooksey
you are stars i was feeling really down when all i heard was how much unemployment there was and how impossible it would be to do it but you guys have made it feel like a real possibility.
Now a bit of cheek can either of you direct me to the best place to find long term rentals in these areas i am finding it quite hard and slightly confusing!!!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

pukkamum said:


> Dave, Crooksey
> you are stars i was feeling really down when all i heard was how much unemployment there was and how impossible it would be to do it but you guys have made it feel like a real possibility.
> Now a bit of cheek can either of you direct me to the best place to find long term rentals in these areas i am finding it quite hard and slightly confusing!!!!



Rentals can be found on many websites or visiting agencies in the area

you can Google the following

enalquiler
ivive
habitamos
idealista 
fotocasa
haypisos

and many more..the words you are looking for are - pisos, alquiler

Good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Hi Lucy,
> 
> 
> The letting agents might also be good for finding work, hard working cleaners, gardeners and pool men are hard to find. My mate had a cleaner who appeared to sweep everything under the sofas, and never cleaned the fridge or the kitchen drawers and cupboards. My wife used to spend a good couple of hours blitzing the villa before she could start enjoying her holiday, before you ask she sent me shopping, no men are allowed when she's cleaning.


I wouldnt ever reccomend anyone ever comes out here thinking for one minute that they could make a living from vcleaning pools or garde3ning if they have a family! It certainly NOT gonna be a way to relax. constantly worrying about money and scaveging around for work. There are lots of people around here who came over with the idea that they could do "odd jobs" etc and have a relaxing life, ALL of them I know simply cant get enough work to make ends meet and either fly back to the UK to sign on and selll ciggies or they give up and leave. They certainly are not having a relaxing, stress free life!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I wouldnt ever reccomend anyone ever comes out here thinking for one minute that they could make a living from vcleaning pools or garde3ning if they have a family! It certainly NOT gonna be a way to relax. constantly worrying about money and scaveging around for work. There are lots of people around here who came over with the idea that they could do "odd jobs" etc and have a relaxing life, ALL of them I know simply cant get enough work to make ends meet and either fly back to the UK to sign on and selll ciggies or they give up and leave. They certainly are not having a relaxing, stress free life!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Sorry pukkamum but I ditto what JoJo says re: a young family. If it was just you and your husband I would suggest you come have a try but when young children are involved I think that the stress of having to provide would be too great at this moment. What will you do if it fails?? Money runs thru' the fingers so quickly here because the best way to make contacts appart from flyers is in the bars and of course that means spending money in places that you can well do without. You will need approx. €1,200 a month at a squeeze to live on. Then there is school whereby you will need to buy obviously school clothes and all the books etc if you are planning to stay.
It is possible that you can make it but we just want to show you the reality.:sorry:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> You will need approx. €1,200 a month at a squeeze to live on. Then there is school whereby you will need to buy obviously school clothes and all the books etc if you are planning to stay.
> It is possible that you can make it but we just want to show you the reality.:sorry:


I'm sorry too, as I said before I hate ruining peoples dreams. I have 1500€ a month to live on, thats to pay rent, bills and food. I'm by no means extravagant and dont go out much, altho I try to take the kids out to eat once every couple of weeks, but its a bit of a struggle and I'm forever wishing I didnt have to keep saying to the kids "I cant afford it"!, when my husband is over we get him to pay for a meal or two out!!

You're gonna have to pay to move yourselves and your effects over here, rentals will want one month deposit and at least one month rent up front, a car?? insurance?? Its difficult to say, but 4000 isnt gonna last you very long. I think we spent more than that just doing the things I've just listed - excluding the car!!!!

However, rentals over here are cheaper than the UK, petrol is bit cheaper, cigs and booze are much cheaper, so thats a plus. Food shopping etc is about the same as the UK, eating out, altho it depends what and where is a little bit cheaper.

Macdonalds is much dearer, second hand cars are dearer, electronic goods are dearer

Come over for a look around before making any final decisions!

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Chica said:


> Sorry pukkamum but I ditto what JoJo says re: a young family. If it was just you and your husband I would suggest you come have a try but when young children are involved I think that the stress of having to provide would be too great at this moment. What will you do if it fails?? Money runs thru' the fingers so quickly here because the best way to make contacts appart from flyers is in the bars and of course that means spending money in places that you can well do without. You will need approx. €1,200 a month at a squeeze to live on. Then there is school whereby you will need to buy obviously school clothes and all the books etc if you are planning to stay.
> It is possible that you can make it but we just want to show you the reality.:sorry:


Yup, you are right but they look as if they are coming over for a look around anyway, so I gave them a couple of ideas that have worked for other folk. I don't agree with you about the bars, no good business is ever done in bars. Neither is it a good idea to adopt the Yosser Hughes approach to job hunting, by saying to everyone and sundry "Gizza Job".

With the small amount of money that they have available it looks to me like a four weeks holiday in third class accommodation. But you never know, if they don't try they will never know, they should leave enough cash with someone in the UK that they can trust, to buy return flights if everything goes t**s up, and put it down to experience. The kids do worry me though, I don't know what to say, other than couldn't they be left with grandparents while they have a real uninterupted look around?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Yup, you are right but they look as if they are coming over for a look around anyway, so I gave them a couple of ideas that have worked for other folk. I don't agree with you about the bars, no good business is ever done in bars. Neither is it a good idea to adopt the Yosser Hughes approach to job hunting, by saying to everyone and sundry "Gizza Job".
> 
> With the small amount of money that they have available it looks to me like a four weeks holiday in third class accommodation. But you never know, if they don't try they will never know, they should leave enough cash with someone in the UK that they can trust, to buy return flights if everything goes t**s up, and put it down to experience. The kids do worry me though, I don't know what to say, other than couldn't they be left with grandparents while they have a real uninterupted look around?


I was mainly speaking of long term here. In my experience most work has been gained via contacts made in bars, good or bad. As I always say, it's not what you know (although it helps!) it's who you know so one needs to be in places to meet these people. I am talking about cafe bars too here. And I totally agree with you re: t..ts up fund. 
That would be great if granny and grandad could spend an extended amount of time with their grandchildren if it were possibe wouldn't it


----------



## pukkamum (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your replies i think at the end of the day we just need to give it a go we are in the situation that if we had to come home after a few months then so be it we would be no worse off than we are now, especially as my hubby may well be made redundant in the next few months.
The fact is we only have one life and i truly truly believe that we should take every opportunity given i have a friend dying of cancer at the age of 32 and when i discussed this with her she told me that if i didn't even try then what is the point of it all.
We are not happy here my hubby works all the hours god sends purely to pay the rent and bills and we have nothing!!!!
We may as well have nothing whilst having an adventure, i want to be able say 'at least i tried!!!' not 'i was going to but i was too scared'.
What is the worst that can happen?
We have to come home!!!!
What is the best that can happen?
We have a wonderful adventure that we can look back on when we are old!!!!
We have even seriously considered living on the beneficio commune so we truly are not interested in money or 'things' just living!!!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok pukkamum. Mind made up. You asked for advice and we gave it to you . I wish you all the best and hope it works out for you. As you say you can always return. If you end up this way I will help all I can but yo se nada de ninos por aqui!! (Don't know if that's correct ).

All the best.

xx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

pukkamum said:


> Thanks to all of you for your replies i think at the end of the day we just need to give it a go we are in the situation that if we had to come home after a few months then so be it we would be no worse off than we are now, especially as my hubby may well be made redundant in the next few months.
> The fact is we only have one life and i truly truly believe that we should take every opportunity given i have a friend dying of cancer at the age of 32 and when i discussed this with her she told me that if i didn't even try then what is the point of it all.
> We are not happy here my hubby works all the hours god sends purely to pay the rent and bills and we have nothing!!!!
> We may as well have nothing whilst having an adventure, i want to be able say 'at least i tried!!!' not 'i was going to but i was too scared'.
> ...


OK, so you're going to do it, please give the English/Irish bars a wide berth, if any complete stranger Brit appears to be over helpful, ignore them. Order Jane Cronin's Survival Spanish and you and your OH and the kids, start to learn the language. 

Don't enter into any 'partnerships' with anyone, they will only rip you off. Talk to Spanish people who live away from the coast, they will know Brits and other expats that you can trust, and introduce you to them, the Spanish are no fools, and are good judges of character. Get your kids involved with the local's kids, you will make more friends that way than by going into English/Irish bars. 

Don't buy UK packaged food, the local stuff is far better, and much cheaper. And once again, use your kids, the Spanish adore children, they will open doors for you. Trust me I'm a 62 year old silly old ******, good luck and God bless.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:rant: crookesey, you talk like all people in Brit bars are bad!!!! There are some good ones ya know!! I am not telling them to just go in and ask for a job. Much of the work is offered on a trust thing and it takes time to build up that trust. There are some Brit and International bars where NICE people go as part of their social life. People who visit bars, and I am not just talking about night time here, know other people etc, etc. And I'm a 57 year old bgger!!..so I know a bit as well!!!!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Chica said:


> :rant: crookesey, you talk like all people in Brit bars are bad!!!! There are some good ones ya know!! I am not telling them to just go in and ask for a job. Much of the work is offered on a trust thing and it takes time to build up that trust. There are some Brit and International bars where NICE people go as part of their social life. People who visit bars, and I am not just talking about night time here, know other people etc, etc. And I'm a 57 year old bgger!!..so I know a bit as well!!!!


I used to spend a lot of time in pubs in the UK, and used to top it up with similar sessions in Spain, granted in a Canadian/French bar that attracted a lot of Brit Jack The Lads. It's strange that when I stopped using pubs in the UK I started to make a lot more money, I now only use Spanish cafe/bars when in Spain.

I have never needed lots of friends, unfortunately the ones that I class as real friends are dropping like flies, infact anyone who tells me that they have dozens of friends rarely have any. Pubs and bars are full of virtual people, I am very distrusting of people who need a load of drink down their necks to be able to converse with folk. 

It's just my way, I'm not unfriendly, I don't bite, but anyone who expects to talk to an idiot when they meet me are advised to bring one with them.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ps: I visit either a Brit bar or International bar nearly every day for coffee. Tonight I am going out for the first time for 2 months to a Brit bar. I don't drink alcohol!!!! So should I be avoided!!?????? Nearly all my jobs were found this way. In fact, 6 months after living here I had bar keys thrown at me and told to get on and manage it!!!! I had never stepped in that bar before. This was a chance that some people would give their right arm for and that was due to building up my reputation as an honest person, nothing more. So there:tongue1:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> :rant: crookesey, you talk like all people in Brit bars are bad!!!! There are some good ones ya know!! I am not telling them to just go in and ask for a job. Much of the work is offered on a trust thing and it takes time to build up that trust. There are some Brit and International bars where NICE people go as part of their social life. People who visit bars, and I am not just talking about night time here, know other people etc, etc. And I'm a 57 year old bgger!!..so I know a bit as well!!!!



Yes, not all the bars are full of expat "full of brown stuffs"!!! Some expats are simply there to enjoy each others company and be sociable.

Theres a bar near me where expat handymen, builders, gardeners, etc... hang out and employers and people in need will go in there if they need something done!!

Jo xx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, not all the bars are full of expat "full of brown stuffs"!!! Some expats are simply there to enjoy each others company and be sociable.
> 
> Theres a bar near me where expat handymen, builders, gardeners, etc... hang out and employers and people in need will go in there if they need something done!!
> 
> Jo xx


So you are a sucker for UK builders trousers are you Jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> So you are a sucker for UK builders trousers are you Jo?



hhmmm, theres some strange sights in there!!! Its not a bar I'd go in on my own thats for sure!!! But there are some other bars I would go in on my own, altho I'm not really a "bar" person. That said, I often meet friends for coffee or tapas in a few of the nicer ones. But I tend to go to the Spanish bars, mainly cos there arent any english bars where I live (apart from the aforementioned).

You cant beat sitting outside with a cool glass of coke light a friend to gossip with and people watching!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You cant beat sitting outside with a cool glass of coke light a friend to gossip with and people watching!


**Why would people be watching you have a glass of coke with a friend?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> You cant beat sitting outside with a cool glass of coke light a friend to gossip with and people watching!
> 
> 
> **Why would people be watching you have a glass of coke with a friend?


PEOPLE-WATCHING!!! you knew what I meant! trust you to pick holes!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It has always been a pleasure scrounging a coffee from you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> It has always been a pleasure scrounging a coffee from you.



and its always been a pleasure having a coke light with you dear, you even paid the last time didnt you!! I nearly fell of my chair with shock!!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I also want it to be known that you put up with my company for TWO colas. 

XTreme please note.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I also want it to be known that you put up with my company for TWO colas.
> 
> XTreme please note.


But I drank em fast!!!! You had to put up with me smoking too!!! you only tutted and waved your arms about to get the smoke away from you a couple of times !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I either like you or I am getting more tolerant as I grow older. I will XTreme decide,


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pukkamum

Yes you should try it, but plan it first, thats very IMPORTANT

If things get tough financially just make sure you have enough money to get back


IF you are lucky and manage to obtain work in a bar, maybe the accomodation will be included, sometimes its part of the deal, but not always

Honestly, much depends on WHERE in Spain you choose and HOW MUCH money you need to pay out on your accomodation and the best time to find a deal is at the end of summer through May/June the next year

You MUST be wise and NEGOTIATE a good / fair price for your rental and remember that many owners (1000,s) are desperate to find tennants and you should NEVER pay more than 1 month deposit - furnished or not and you will almost certainly need it furnished, so refuse to pay more than 1 month

Good luck !


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Pukkamum
> 
> Yes you should try it, but plan it first, thats very IMPORTANT
> 
> ...


1 possible added bonus to this is if your husband IS made redundant. If he has been there a few years it could be worth something but I guess that would be the time to make the move??!


----------

